# How long can a tort go without eating?



## danishrubberduck (Jun 19, 2008)

Before I get flamed, let me give you background. 

I'm located in the flooded Cedar Rapids, IA where on Tuesday the 10th we had to be evacuated. I had to leave behind my 7 year old red-headed red footed tortoise Lona and my 5 year old male Russian tortoise Eli behind, with our car full already with 3 large dogs, 2 cats. I left them with enough food and water for 7 days. But we haven't been allowed back in our house since then, since the basement is deemed unsafe. And its been 0 days as of today that they have been alone in the house. We might be able to get back in tomorrow...but it looks more like Saturday that we will be able to safely enter the house. And the animal rescue couldn't safely enter our house to retrieve them. 

Question is, how long can they survive without water or food?


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 19, 2008)

You definitely made the right choice in taking the dogs and cats with you - they can't survive nearly as long as tortoises without food and water. As long as your tortoises have their other environmental needs met (temperature, moisture, etc.) they should be fine for extended periods without eating. Tortoises are remarkably resilient animals!

Sorry to hear you've been evacuated - I can relate as I was evacuated a couple of months ago for a few days following wildfires here in southern California. I hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

danishrubberduck, Sorry to hear you are not at home and your torts are. Yours are adult torts, pretty much, If you left 7 days of food and water, they should be fine. As Michael has said they are remarkably resilient animals. The best to you and your family all two and four legged ones in this difficult time. 
What a way to welcome you to our forum.
Know we will be keeping you in our thoughts for a fast return home.
Please let us know when you return home.


----------

